# Can't go advanced



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

When I try to reply to a thread, I can only use the quick reply. When I click on the advanced tab a message pops up that says " Please click on one of the quick reply icons in the posts above to activate quick reply"
Thanks for any help.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

just hit "post reply" it's the same thing. the "go advanced is more there if you start to do quick reply then decide you want to go advance. Atleast thats my thought on it.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

or just click on the "Post Reply" button and it's takes you to the advanced section.

Hexcell Template Screen shot:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

When I click the post reply button I still do not get a screen with the options such as smilies above the message box. This is what I get


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, this has come up a lot (see, this is why U read EVERY post here  )

U need to change your user profile settings. U have it set to the simple box.

Go into the User settings - click edit options.

Almosta t the bottom of the screen - Misc Options - Change from Basic Editor to Standard Editor - then U will see the smilies - Not everyone made it in the transfer - most of us had to make this change ourselves.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Oh, this has come up a lot (see, this is why U read EVERY post here  )
> 
> U need to change your user profile settings. U have it set to the simple box.
> 
> ...


Looks like this:



> When posting messages to the forums or other members, there are three interface types available to you. The simplest of these is a simple text box, while the last is a fully-fledged WYSIWYG editor, which allows you to format your text as you want it and see the results immediately.
> 
> Depending upon the capabilities of your web browser, you may not be able to use all of these options. If you experience problems when posting messages, try switching to a different interface type. Basic Editor - A simple text box Standard Editor - Extra formatting controls Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing Message Editor Interface:


Use the "Full WYSIWYG Editing" option and you should be set. 

by the way, thanks for the screen shot...it makes it so much easier to understand whats going on when you can actually see it.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Hey thanks guys, that's the ticket. Never said I knew anything about computers. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:   :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> Hey thanks guys, that's the ticket. Never said I knew anything about computers. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:   :smt082 :smt082


Well, hell.. I"ll help ya out even more. Box that baby up and ship it here. I'll get rid of your headache for ya


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Do you want me to toss one of my H&Ks in the box too? :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> Do you want me to toss one of my H&Ks in the box too? :smt082


Sure, why not


----------

